# bass is not playable



## roelof (Jul 22, 2011)

Hello, 

I installed /usr/ports/games/bass with `# make install clean`
After that I followed this instructions :

```
Beneath a Steel Sky (bass) PORT NOTES                ported by atrull -
 - --------------------------------------------------------------------- -
 -  How to Get Playing:                                                  -
 -                                                                       -
 -  i) Type scummvm to start the game interpreter                        -
 -  ii) Click 'Add Game...', Browse to /usr/local/share/bass             - 
 -  iii) Click 'Choose' then click 'OK'                                  - 
 -  iv) Select 'Beneath a Steel Sky' from the Menu and click 'Start'     -
 -                                                                       -
 -                                         Have fun, Be Vigilant!        -
 -                                                              - atrull -
```

That went well.
But when I choose start I see this error message

```
scummvm
WARNING: Could not open audio device: No available audio device!
User picked target 'sky' (gameid 'sky')...
  Looking for a plugin supporting this gameid... Beneath a Steel Sky
  Starting 'Beneath a Steel Sky'
WARNING: Sound initialization failed. This may cause severe problems in some games!
Found BASS version v0.0372 (5097 dnr entries)
Assertion failed: (_mixerReady), function playStream, file audio/mixer.cpp, line 228.
Abort (core dumped)
```

Roelof


----------



## pbd (Jul 26, 2011)

Do you have sound card drivers loaded?

If you don't have sound card, disable all sounds in ScummVM settings.


----------

